# Parameter bei Start über Batch-Datei übergeben(Tag und Zeit)



## Xenophon (18. Aug 2004)

Hallo!

Ich will ein Programm schreiben, welches die Onlineverbindung überwacht und protokolliert. Die Verbindung selbst wird von einem anderen Tool hergestellt, welches die Möglichkeit bietet beim Verbindungsaufbau und beim Verbindungsabbau ein Programm oder bat-Datei auszuführen. Mein Tool selbst will ich als Service laufen lassen, wozu ich den "Java Service Wrapper" nutzen will. Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich ne Möglichkeit brauche meinem Programm den Verbindungsaufbau bzw -abbau mitzuteilen. Meine Idee wäre jetzt die, dass ich dafür eine eigene kleine Klasse schreibe, die ich über eine Batch-Datei starte. Die Klasse nimmt dann Verbindung zu meinem Programm auf (Server) und meldet das Ereigniss. Falls jemand ne Möglichkeit kennt, wie ich den Einsatz der zusätzlichen Klasse umgehen und meinem Programm auf anderen bzw. direkten Weg so ein Ereigniss mitteilen kann, dann bitte mal bescheid geben, wie das geht oder gehen könnte. Sollte ich nicht um die Klasse herum kommen müsste ich beim Start der kleinen Klasse als Paramter den Tag und die Zeit mitgeben, da der Start der VM ja ne Weile dauern könnte und somit die Zeiten nicht mehr stimmen würden, wenn ich sie erst danach mit "System.currentTimeMillis()" abfrage. Ich hab aber leider keine Ahnung, wie ich innerhalb der Batch-Datei die aktuelle Zeit und das Datum herausfinden und übergeben kann. Es gibt zwar unter Windows die Befehle "time /t" und "date /t" mit denen ich mir die benötigten Sachen ausgeben lassen kann, aber ich weiss nicht, ob und wenn ja wie ich dies als Parameter beim Aufruf von "java" übergeben kann. Thx schon mal für Eure Hilfe

MfG

Xenophon


----------



## thE_29 (19. Aug 2004)

ganz einfach mit hinten übergeben 

javaw package.jar PARAM1 PARAM2 ...

das isses 

im main dann auf args abfragen 

aber warum willst du ne eigene Klasse machen? Verstehe dein Problem nicht ganz..


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Aug 2004)

javaw *-jar* package.jar PARAM1 PARAM2 :wink:


----------



## Xenophon (23. Aug 2004)

Also, die eigene kleine Klasse will ich machen, da mein eigentlches Tool bereits als Service läuft und ich nicht weiss, wie ich anders meinem Tool die Ereignisse "Online-Verbindung hergestellt" bzw "Online-Verbindung getrennt" mitteilen soll. Meine Klasse Klasse ist ein RMI Server und wird in der Registry gebunden. Wenn jetzt die Online-Verbindung aufgebeut wird, kann ich nur eine bat-Datei ausführen lassen, über die ich aber keinen dirkten Zugriff zu meinem Server habe um eine entsprechende Methode aufzurufen oder??? Deshalb will ich eine Hilfsklasse (mit einer main-Methode) schreiben, die sich das Remote-Objekt holt und dann die entsprechnde Methode aufruft. Diese Klasse kann ich ja über die bat-Datei starten.

Das ich Parameter übergeben kann weiss ich. Mein Problem hierbei ist, dass die bat-Datei ausgeführt wird, die wiederum die Hilfsklasse startet. Dabei wird aber eine neue VM gestartet, was eine Weile dauern kann. Deshalb muss ich innerhalb der bat-Datei die aktuelle Zeit sowie das Datum zum Ausführungszeitpunkt ermitteln und übergeben, da ich die Zeit vom Aufruf der bat-Datei benötige. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob und wie das geht.


----------

